# I tested & passed my Orange Belt (Sichi Kyu) tonight



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 2, 2009)

I didn't even know I would be testing.  Not a huge deal, but I've been a white belt for the last six months, so I guess it's good to show progress.  The next in Isshinryu is blue, give it another six months.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 2, 2009)

Yoku Dekimashita(well done).


----------



## Carol (Apr 2, 2009)

Congratulations! 

Well done!

artyon:


----------



## searcher (Apr 2, 2009)

Bill, way to go.    I don't think you will have to wait 6 for the next one.   It is about to start getting interesting for you.


----------



## DBZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Good job. I always love the feeling of getting to that next level. Osu!


----------



## breeno (Apr 2, 2009)

Top stuff.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Uchinanchu (Apr 3, 2009)

&#12362;&#12417;&#12391;&#12392;&#12372;&#12374;&#12356;&#12414;&#12375;&#12383;&#65281;
omedetogozaimashita!
Congratulations!


----------



## seasoned (Apr 3, 2009)

Slow and steady, Bill. It's the best way. 
Congratulations.


----------



## Aikicomp (Apr 3, 2009)

Yay!, way to go Bill.


----------



## jim777 (Apr 3, 2009)

Osu!


----------



## bluekey88 (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations!  Well done sir!


----------



## Drac (Apr 3, 2009)

*Congrats Bill....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## dnovice (Apr 3, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I didn't even know I would be testing. Not a huge deal, but I've been a white belt for the last six months, so I guess it's good to show progress. The next in Isshinryu is blue, give it another six months.


 
Hey Bill, 

Congrats. I was just wondering what are the belts in your system. I know it starts with white and ends with black. For the rest i confuse their order.


----------



## Aikikitty (Apr 3, 2009)

Congrats!!! 

artyon::asian:artyon::asian:artyon:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 3, 2009)

dnovice said:


> Hey Bill,
> 
> Congrats. I was just wondering what are the belts in your system. I know it starts with white and ends with black. For the rest i confuse their order.



The belts vary depending on the Isshinryu organization (there are dozens) and whether or not it is for kids or adults.  

This is the 'kids' belt schedule:

http://www.hollowaysisshinryu.com/RankPromoCri.html

The belts for adults are fairly simple:

White: Newbie
Yellow: (not awarded, my sensei hates 'yellow' as a color)
Orange
Blue
Green
Brown
Black

There are ten levels of black belt, from 1st Dan to 10th Dan (pretty typical).  My sensei is Hachi (8th Dan), promoted by Master Mitchum, confirmed by Master Harrill.  In my dojo, the average time from start to 1st Dan black belt is 9 years.


----------



## Tomu (Apr 3, 2009)

:ultracoolcongrats!


----------



## hungfistron (Apr 3, 2009)

Always good to hear when someone is progressing, great job and good luck on your training!!


----------



## MilkManX (Apr 3, 2009)

Osu!

Good work!

I am getting prepared my for 2nd Kyu Brown Belt test at the end of April.

Lots of sparring and conditioning work!


----------



## Haze (Apr 4, 2009)

_*Congratulations  !!!!!*_


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 4, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Apr 4, 2009)

Congrats from one middle aged MAist to another.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 4, 2009)

9 years seems an awful long journey to get to shodan.  

I would assume that those that get there receive the respect they deserve for a road three times longer than many others travel?

Regardless, congratulations on your first step on that particular ladder.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 4, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> 9 years seems an awful long journey to get to shodan.



It does, but I hope that I will make it.



> I would assume that those that get there receive the respect they deserve for a road three times longer than many others travel?



I certainly hold them in high regard!  And since belt tests cost $5, and promotions are so infrequent, I can be assured this dojo is no belt-mill!



> Regardless, congratulations on your first step on that particular ladder.



Thank you very much.  I cannot tell you how happy I am to have found this dojo.  I suits me right down to the ground.  It is truly what I was looking for.


----------



## Haze (Apr 5, 2009)

Time is not what is important, it is the journey that counts. Yet 9 years is a long time to Shodan.

I believe Master Mitchum received his Shodan from Shimabuko Tatsuo during his 1st tour (USMC) in Okinawa which was about 15 months long.

So why 9 years now to do what was done by others in a much shorter time?


----------



## astrobiologist (Apr 5, 2009)

Congratulations on your promotion!


----------



## bobquinn (Apr 5, 2009)

Awesome! I know that feels good! Many more for you!

Bob Quinn


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Apr 5, 2009)

Haze said:


> Time is not what is important, it is the journey that counts. Yet 9 years is a long time to Shodan.
> 
> I believe Master Mitchum received his Shodan from Shimabuko Tatsuo during his 1st tour (USMC) in Okinawa which was about 15 months long.
> 
> So why 9 years now to do what was done by others in a much shorter time?



My sensei trained under both Masters Mitchum and Harrill.  He said that they told him they were given their black belts at the conclusion of their Okinawan tours (they were both Marines, as you know) with the instruction by Master Shimabuku to go back to the states and train, and in 10 or 15 years, they'd be worthy of the rank he had given them.  At that time, some feel that Master Shimabuku did not know that they would open dojos and begin training, or that he would ever see them again.

My dojo is a volunteer effort, run as a sideline to my sensei's main business (he is a pilot).  It loses money.  No one who works at the dojo is paid, it is all strictly voluntary.  It is a very small dojo, and we are told that if we want rank, there are place to get it.  This is not one of them.  They teach karate there, and belts come when they come.

There is no 'rule' that the time to black belt takes X number of years at my dojo - it's just that Sensei Holloway has promoted very few people to that rank, and that's about the average time it has taken.  Some quicker, some slower.  One man, I am told, made his first dan in four years - one took twenty years.

I do not know for a fact, but I suspect that the length of time it takes to get promoted at my dojo is my sensei's way of keeping belt-seekers away.  He only wants people who are there to learn karate, not those who seek validation with a belt or a certificate.  But that is just my opinion, he's never said anything like that.

We are told that when Master Shimabuku first started training Marines, there were only two belts, white and black.  I would be content to remain a white belt, but we do have a system of promotion, and one of my senseis told me he was sick of looking at my white belt after six months, gave me my test, and told me I passed.  Tomorrow night, if Sensei Holloway agrees with his recommendation, I guess I will be awarded my orange belt.  I'm grateful, but it is not the belt that I covet, it is the training that I have received and continue to receive.  As to belts, I am content with whatever my senseis believe I have earned.


----------



## bigmoe (Apr 6, 2009)

Hello everyone hope you do get promoted tonight bill.Nine years is not that long it just shows that when you get a belt you really do deserve it.I know many black belt high ranking one that have nine years in that dont know squat. Remember a belt just holds up your pants it is not who you are also many sensei worked on one kata there whole life.


----------



## bigmoe (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes you are right MR Mitchum as well as others did receive there belts during there tour oversees but he also told them that there rank would be good if they did not pracitice to get there next belts.He beleived that they would bring isshinryu to the states and that it would grow and it did. I work out with many 1st gen students in isshinryu some have passed away some are still living it's nice to talk to them and hear there stories.also how they got there rank work out for a certien amount of time to get next belt


----------

